# Brain mold recipe...can't find it!



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I'm trying to find the actual recipe for the brain mold...Does anyone have a minute to share...I've tried searching (obviously not doing so well!!!) and I see alot of talk about it, but cannot find a delicious recipe! ..and how to! Thank you so much!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you after the jello recipe or one of the savoury ones?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If you're looking for a jello recipe, I came across this one the other day http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pink-brain-shooter/detail.aspx


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

This is the one I use..

Shrimp Dip

1 pkg unflavored gelatin
1/4 cup cold water
1 10-oz can condensed tomato soup
1 cup mayonnaise
1 8oz package cream cheese
6 oz small shrimp (frozen or canned)
3/4 cup finely chopped celery
2 Tablespoons grated onion
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper

1. Dissolve gelatin in cold water in small bowl; set aside. Grease medium to large gelatin mold pan; set aside.

2. Heat soup in medium saucepan over medium heat until hot. Cube cream cheese and add to soup; stir until blended thoroughly. Add the remaining ingredients. Pour into prepared greased mold; refrigerate for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes, the mold will be slightly set. Cover with foil and refrigerate overnight.

3. When ready to unmold, invert the mold and gently shake for a few minutes to allow the dip to slide out. If the dip does not slide out after a few minutes, place mold in a warm bath in your sink. This should loosen it up so that it comes out in one piece.


This is the recipe as written. I did not use the celery or the white pepper because I did not have any.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all! I was looking for a savory recipe, and the shrimp onne looks great...I heard abouut one made with chili sauce, adoes anyone here know about that one? I don't think it is the shrimp dip. You are all awesome! Off to work and finish up the morgue!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmm. Not sure about another recipe. I substitute the tomato soup with chili sauce, just a personal preference. It is really tasty, but also perfectly gross looking. It will take awhile for people to start eating it though! lol


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

These are the two I have...

I always make the Ham spread. (I have lots of friends that won't eat seafood) I use regular ham lunch meat and I just either process it in the food processor with the lemon juice and mayo or I use a stick blender. I just like to get it really smooth. Oh, I also use the garlic and herb flavored cream cheese. Everyone LOVES the brain!

The other one is a sweet, alcoholic brain mold. I've never tried it, and I'm not sure where I found the recipe.

Traditional Ham or Shrimp Spread

1 (10 ¾ oz) can Cream of Mushroom Soup
8 oz. softened cream cheese
1 (0.25 oz) envelope Knox unflavored gelatin, softened in ¼ cup hot water
1 lb ham lunch meat/shrimp processed to a paste
1 cup Mayonnaise
1 tablespoon Lemon juice
Tabasco or Creole seasoning to taste

Heat soup undiluted and add cream cheese. Stir in softened Knox and blend well. Fold in remaining ingredients, and pour into lightly oiled mold. Chill until firm. Serve with crackers.


Adult Brain Dessert
2 ½ cups cold whole milk or half and half, divided
½ cup strong brewed coffee or espresso, cold or at room temperature
2 tablespoons unflavored gelatin
½ cup vanilla vodka 
½ cup Kahlua or other coffee liqueur*
sugar to taste
Pour 2 cups milk and coffee into a small saucepan and sprinkle with gelatin. Whisk the mixture well, then let sit for 3 minutes. Place the pan over medium heat and bring to a boil, whisking frequently to insure that gelatin dissolves. Immediately remove the pan from the heat, pour contents into another bowl and let the mixture cool for about 20 minutes. 
Add remaining ingredients. Stir well and pour into the lightly oiled mold. Chill until firm.
Garnish with chocolate sauce, chopped nuts and/or sweetened coconut. 
* TIP: While the recipe (and a classic White Russian cocktail) calls for Kahlua, it can also be made with Kamora, which is a bit sweeter and smoother. If you can find it, it's usually less expensive too. Look for it if you're traveling to Mexico as it's easy to find there and usually a great bargain, even in the border towns.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shannie=Boo, do you blenderize the ham first and then add it to the cream cheese? I am trying to get a fix on this. How much cream cheese? this sounds great. I love the one made with the gelatin and the soups and shrimp, but it is expensive to make.

I make a cream cheese and picante dip (or sometimes use salsa) mixed together. Some times I blend it in the blender and other times I just use a mixer. I am wondering if it will work in the brain mold? It would look great.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I process the lemon juice, mayo & ham into a smooth paste before I fold it into the cream cheese/soup mixture. I either use the regular 8 ounce block of cream cheese, or the 8 ounce tub of flavored cream cheese.


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

That jelly one sounds amazing! I'm going to give that one a go for my party next weekend. Just one question... how do you eat it? It'll look amazing, just not quite sure how to serve it


----------

